# Schwinn Superior nos



## Pantmaker (Jul 27, 2014)

I found these with a bunch of parts I bought recently. Is there any value with these in muscle bike land? I just don't know much about this size.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 28, 2014)

*Those are great tires...*

I would guess $75-100 a tire easy. Honestly, do a quick eBay search, that would give you a good indication of value for them. But typically NOS Schwinn tires command a premium. Nice find!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 28, 2014)

rfeagleye said:


> I would guess $75-100 a tire easy. Honestly, do a quick eBay search, that would give you a good indication of value for them. But typically NOS Schwinn tires command a premium. Nice find!




X 2.easy 75 bucks each.i payed that for a nos superior a few years ago for my runabout.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 28, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## vastingray (Jul 29, 2014)

What's the date code ?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 29, 2014)

*Date code*



vastingray said:


> What's the date code ?



Im not really sure. Here are pics of both. They seem to be the same though.


----------

